# Virgin Alert



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I am coming to the flyfishing board for advice: I am a long time conventional salt water fisherman trying my hand in flyfishing for the first time. I picked up an Orvis Encounter rod reel combo which I have been practicing with in my front yard and some in our neighborhood golf course. The front yard is hazardous at this time with all of the Christmas lights so most of my practice is at the golf course when I can get out there. Tell me about some of the pit falls I need o avoid and what to throw at time of year to catch some bass? So far this flyfishing has been a lot of work, feel like an adult who can drive learning how to ride a bicycle. I enjoy practicing but sure will be fun to catch a couple. Need to know how to retrieve (strip...use the rod tip?) My casts are still short but once in a while I get it right and make a decent cast across the pond. 

Any and ll help suggestions are welcome!!! Thanks:walkingsm


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Orvis stores usually have fly casting lesson. I recommend taking one.

There are a lot of good videos on youtube.

Casting a flyrod is a journey. Learning to fish with one takes time.

My 2 cents.

Joe


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm just a little bit ahead of you on the learning curve.

First, if you're getting a cast out over your pond, tie an olive woolly bugger on while you practice, it looks buggy enough to entice bass. Heck, why not try to catch a fish.

Second, I learned a lot from:

Capt Chris Myers videos on youtube, here's one: 




Lefty Kreh has a good video series out, it's nice to be able to watch segments over and over and try to figure out what he's doing. Can't remember which one I bought, PM me if you want and I'll look it up at home.

A casting lesson from Steve Soule, although I probably took it a bit early and should have worked out some of the flailing beforehand. I'm planning on taking another.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

A good casting instructor will help you avoid developing bad habits before you start learning them. Orvis and Bass Pro offer lessons as do guides like Steve (Shallowist on here). Also there are casting instructors like Harry Crofton (www.goodloops.com) who can help you. Believe me, when you finally start making good casts, it's a great feeling. Even better is when you make those casts at a cruising redfish and he takes your fly!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

x2 on what everyone said. It's all about repetition and muscle memory. Youtube videos helped me quite a bit, I suggest searching for stuff by Lefty Kreh or either of the Rajeff brothers.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I am fairly new as well. Been fly casting for 3 or 4 months now. I had an instructor come out and give me instructions. I will get more in the future. Having someone there to tell you what you are doing wrong is far better than watching a video, although they do supplement learning. I would get the lessons from the get go as I have had people tell me they developed bad habits in their casts by waiting.

If you are from Cypress and would like to fish a nearby lake, message me. I have been catching the occasional 2 - 4 lb. bass lately.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Get lessons.... Just do it.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the inputs... Looks like I will be taking a lesson soon.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I know this may sound a bit "spammy" but...we have a great fly fishing club here in town that can help you connect with instructors, where to fish, what flies to use, and meet up with a lot of like minded people all enjoying the sport and spirit of fly fishing. If you have been lurking on here for very long you have probably heard about the *texas flyfishers*. We have a website and you can check us out @ texasflyfishers.org

we have several members who regularly fish the nw houston area and live in the cypress area. We meet the last tuesday of each month at the bayland park recreation center in sw houston. (no meeting this month only) you wont be disappointed. There are many opportunities for you to get casting help right away through our club. Plus we have many exciting outings and events. Ok spam over! Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lessons*

Lessons from a qualified instructor are a must. I've heard great things about Steve Soule' and have had excellent lessons from Stacy Lynn and Steve Hollensed. Both of whom I count among my friends since meeting them.


----------

